# Klackernde Geräusche beim fast neuen Silent Wings 2



## Andy188 (12. Mai 2013)

*Klackernde Geräusche beim fast neuen Silent Wings 2*

Hallo, 

seit gestern macht einer meiner Silent Wings 2 (140mm) komische klackernde Geräusche. Angefangen hat es gestern früh und hat bis gerade nicht aufgehört. Habe sie gerade entfernt, weil es echt nervig war. 

Das komische ist, dass der Lüfter gerade mal ein Monat alt ist. Er wurde so montiert, dass er kühle Luft von vorne ins Gehäuse bläst. 

Gibt es damit Erfahrungen? 

Habe auch schon daran gedacht, den Lüfter zu reklamieren, weiß aber nicht, ob sich das lohnt (Porto, Verpackung und Aufwand...)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Klackernde Geräusche beim fast neuen Silent Wings 2*

PWM Lüfter, anklemmt an 3 Pin?


----------



## Andy188 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Klackernde Geräusche beim fast neuen Silent Wings 2*

Hallo Doc, 

ne, kein PWM sondern ganz normal 3-Pin...


----------



## dethacc (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Klackernde Geräusche beim fast neuen Silent Wings 2*

macht der Lüfter auch ausgebaut die Geräusche? wenn ja macht er auch nach ca 1 Stunde voller drehzahl im ausgebauten zustand die Geräusche?
Wenn alles nicht hilft würde ich den schon zurücksenden sind ja auch fast 20 Euro und bei defekt (was klackern nunmal ist) müsste auch der Händler den Versand bezahlen.
Oder einfach Be Quiet Support anschreiben vvlt bekommst du auch einfach einen neuen zugeschickt.


----------



## Andy188 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Klackernde Geräusche beim fast neuen Silent Wings 2*

Guten Morgen,

habe heute früh den Lüfter extra nochmal angeschlossen, diesmal ausgebaut... Leider macht er immernoch die Geräusche...

Eigentlich richtig, 20€ sind nicht gerade wenig... Hätte mir aber sowieso einen Lüfter neu gekauft, zusätzlich zu den verbauten, jetzt werden es halt zwei...

Vielleicht meldet sich ja jemand von beQuiet hier...


----------



## be quiet! Support (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Klackernde Geräusche beim fast neuen Silent Wings 2*

Hallo Andy188,

tut uns leid, dass es ein Problem mit dem SilentWings2 gibt. In deinem Fall hast du zwei Möglichkeiten. Zum einen kannst du die Gewährleistung deines Vertragspartners in Anspruch nehmen, oder du sendest uns den Lüfter frei frankiert zur Durchsicht ein - unfreie Sendungen können leider nicht entgegengenommen werden.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Andy188 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Klackernde Geräusche beim fast neuen Silent Wings 2*

Hallo Marco, 

danke für die Antwort. Werde den Lüfter bei Amazon reklamieren...


----------

